
Ask HN: Best guides (books/talks) on best practice web app security in 2018 - noir_lord
I&#x27;m curious what resources you folks have found.<p>I&#x27;m not talking about low level (but still ridiculously prevalent) stuff like simple SQL injections.<p>The reason I&#x27;m asking is I have an itch I want to scratch but it requires handling medical data (in the UK not the US) and I want to think very carefully about whether I want to do it.
======
petra
you could go fully high-level and use a low code application platform that
gives you regulatory compliance(HIPPA for US for example):

[https://www.appian.com/industries/hipaa-
compliance/](https://www.appian.com/industries/hipaa-compliance/)

There are others of course.

